# ferandino and sons contacted me about Shopko



## jimpohl1979 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ferrandino and Sons contacted me about snow plowing the local shopko and I was wondering if anyone has dealt with them in the past. Any info would be great.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i got the same phone call yesterday. didn't take down name/number...another thread.


----------



## dads2356 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Ferandino & Son*

We did almost $5,000.00 of work for these people in July 2010, it is now 10-27-10 and we are still waiting to be paid.....


----------



## as81808 (Nov 25, 2008)

we worked for them last year sent all paper work rite in and they were never late on a payment imo great company to work for we are already signed with them for this season.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

did some mowing work for them in the spring.... still waiting for payment.


----------



## TAC SERVICES (Jan 21, 2011)

*have sweeping with them.*

do not do the snow for them not enogh pay and u assume all liability for three years on shopko.


----------



## TAC SERVICES (Jan 21, 2011)

*everything has changed with them*

they have what u call a ivr system now. u have too call in every time u start and stop. and it doesn't matter if u are there once or 10 times in a 24hr time frame.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

TAC SERVICES;1309742 said:


> they have what u call a ivr system now. u have too call in every time u start and stop. and it doesn't matter if u are there once or 10 times in a 24hr time frame.


Pretty much all companies have IVR now


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Only did two sites but got paid. No problems.


----------



## AJ Watson (Jan 15, 2006)

Worked for them. Didn't get paid. Waiting almost 9 months


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ferandino and son is being sued by over 40 snow plow company's for none payment dont work for them you will get fuked by them soon or later


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well they werent being sued in 2010 so i say they go for it


----------



## rjets00 (Nov 22, 2003)

They will never pay you. I learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## chiaone (Mar 1, 2010)

Plowed for them last winter. They still owe me money, and it was a seasonal contract. Claim they are in litigation with client


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

danknight163;2076734 said:


> Ferandino and son is being sued by over 40 snow plow company's for none payment dont work for them you will get fuked by them soon or later


Interesting, make that 41, because we filed ours two months ago in federal court against them. They owe us almost $50,000 from 2013-2014... were past due 90+ days by May 2014 for a lot of stuff/most services, they paid a bunch of them, but by Aug 2014, they started emailing us "rejection" letters stating that for the invoice # ... dated such and such date, that they are not paying $620 worth of the $1200 invoice.

And then 6 more emails the next day, we are not paying $1165 of invoice so and so etc.

They claimed "we deiced more than 2x in a 24hr period" on PER PUSH accounts!

We never billed more than 2x deice services for their sites, but they then claimed that we billed 7 for one site in 24hrs, come to find out, they tried saying we billed a push AND a deice, which was required by their contract, plow and salt every 2", we didn't even do every 2", usually more like every 3-4" overnight , a pre salt and post storm salt and one the next AM if temps were low enough...

Oddly enough, they paid 40% of similar sites which had plenty over 2x deice apps per 24hr period, it was more like they randomly went through and denied payment at will to shave off enough of the bill 7months after it was due and we were threatening legal action.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

chiaone;2079809 said:


> Plowed for them last winter. They still owe me money, and it was a seasonal contract. Claim they are in litigation with client


Of course they do, part of your signed contract with them was that they DONT have to pay you until after they're paid for the work or if they don't get paid, don't have to pay you and you can't collect from them. sucks.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

For the life of me, I can not understand why ANYONE would consider them for work when you read actual accounts where they never pay and even tell you this in writing. How are you supposed to know that they received payment from the company they are getting paid by? You don't know so why even put yourself in that situation? I've gotten a dozen calls from them. I play them out just to waste their time.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ALC-GregH;2091784 said:


> For the life of me, I can not understand why ANYONE would consider them for work when you read actual accounts where they never pay and even tell you this in writing. How are you supposed to know that they received payment from the company they are getting paid by? You don't know so why even put yourself in that situation? I've gotten a dozen calls from them. I play them out just to waste their time.


Yep, i was there too, even when they still owe us a ton of $$$, they call us a few times each year about sites they need someone immediately for, and then want us to do the work and they'll authorize it over the phone based off a contract from a few years ago? GFYS is the only thing you really want to tell them.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

their new account payable system is printing the checks as we type


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

fireball;2093773 said:


> their new account payable system is printing the checks as we type


lol.

Here is how they won't pay you...

Compensation: As soon as your work is completed, you must submit all Work Order(s) signed by our 
customer's representatives, along with an invoice reconciling the activity for each customer. We will 
issue your payment 30 days after the date that we receive and process your invoice. Processing of 
invoices typically takes 10- 14 days. Payment will be issued to you provided we have received your 
invoice within 30 days from the last day of the month that you provided the Services and we have 
received all required paperwork hereunder. Depending on the project, a signed and notarized lien 
release may be required for execution by you and submitted to us in advance of processing your 
payment. Invoices submitted after 30 days shall be deemed stale and subject to payment only at 
Ferrandino's discretion. We are not obligated to pay you until we receive payment from our customer. 
You assume the risk of non- payment by our customer for any reason including, without limitation, our 
customer's bankruptcy, insolvency, reorganization, financial distress, nonperformance, dissatisfaction 
with services, or any other reason in or out of our control. You also hereby waive your right to 
commence an action for payment against a Ferrandino customer or file any encumbrances upon the 
property. In the event a customer shall file Bankruptcy and recover from Ferrandino any sums paid as a 
preference, you agree to reimburse and indemnify Ferrandino for such sums on demand.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I know how they play the game. But you have to hand it to their lawyers that they have covered themselves in cases of bankruptcy now. Imagine not getting paid for the work but you have to make up Fernandos loss if the customer goes bankrupt. When pigs fly


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

danknight163;2076734 said:


> Ferandino and son is being sued by over 40 snow plow company's for none payment dont work for them you will get fuked by them soon or later


In addition to that there is currently a class action labor lawsuit by Ferrandino workers for overtime and etc. good thing to good people


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

cowbay;2095309 said:


> In addition to that there is currently a class action labor lawsuit by Ferrandino workers for overtime and etc. good thing to good people


I saw that too, they have a huge amount of prior and current employee reviews on Glassdoor.com . I realize for any company with a lot of employees, there are going to be a lot of reviews, mostly negative, but we've had a lot of employees in the past too and not one bad review about us as little guys. doesn't say much for anyone who works for them when they treat their own employees like dirt.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

fireball;2095105 said:


> I know how they play the game. But you have to hand it to their lawyers that they have covered themselves in cases of bankruptcy now. Imagine not getting paid for the work but you have to make up Fernandos loss if the customer goes bankrupt. When pigs fly


Yeah i saw that , crazy. I believe that contract provision isn't so YOU have to pay them when a client doesn't pay, its more for when Ferrandino has paid you for services for partial/all of them you performed, and then their client does NOT pay them fully and or goes bankrupt, you are obliged to REPAY Ferrandino for the services you did perform, but they failed to get paid for. At that point, there is no reason for them to be your middle man.

With that said, Ferrandino also has their provisions where they will NOT have to pay you until their client pays THEM, so honestly that scenario would never happen either way. Your #@$%#[email protected] any way you go about doing your work and waive every right to ever get your money based off their contracts. Once we all realize how unscrupulous and unethical these type of companies really are "not that all management companies are considered equal", no one will ever work for them again.


----------

